# Fish Shows



## dean (27 Jun 2016)

Does anyone show their fish ?

I've done it 3 times now and it's fun 

Nervous before the show 
Anxious during judging
Then happy when you get the results 

I've only shown Bettas 







Regards
Dean


----------



## pablo (27 Jun 2016)

Congrats 

Can we see pics of the winning fish?


----------



## dean (27 Jun 2016)

Best short finned pair
Best pair in show 


Regards
Dean


----------



## dean (27 Jun 2016)

Best long finned pair 


Regards
Dean


----------



## dean (27 Jun 2016)

Regards
Dean


----------



## dean (27 Jun 2016)

Regards
Dean


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2016)

Stunning Bettas Dean  congrats


----------



## Bill Chan (28 Jun 2016)

Such great specemins.

Can someone tell me if a betta exists like this one:





Is it real?


----------



## Lindy (29 Jun 2016)

Well done Dean. Bill that is photo shop and no, you cannot get betta like this. I used to show one of my dogs and was a lot of fun. Expensive hobby though when lots of travelling from Scotland is involved.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (29 Jun 2016)

Here's a big boy for you 


Regards
Dean


----------



## dean (29 Jun 2016)

Thanks all
Yes it was an expensive weekend 
250 mile round trip and a hotel plus meals etc
But it's great when your piers give you an award 


Regards
Dean


----------



## alto (29 Jun 2016)

Congratulations 

Which show was this?

How old are these fish? have you spawned the pairs? how are the points collected/given?

 lots of questions 

That is quite the nicest veil tail I've seen!
 - local shops get in some fancy Bettas but the veil tails are always just mass production fish


----------



## dean (24 Jul 2016)

It was The National Betta Show 
These fish about 5 months old 
Not yet spawned any as like them to mature a bit more yet 
The judges are all accredited and do shows virtually every weekend during show season 
Points are awarded for 
Size, colour, form and a few more things it's very complicated 


Regards
Dean


----------



## rebel (24 Jul 2016)

Amazing!


----------

